# 1970 Hemi Cuda With 81 Original Miles!!!



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

NOT a misprint. Estimated to sell for $600,000 to $800,000 and bust the previous record set by . . . . it. This very car sold for $550,000 in 2007 with only 74 miles on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bench1holio (May 2, 2015)

Mmmmm.......WoodBarter staff car!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2015)

Wow....nice. there was cuda a guy had down the block from me in the early 80's..... He still had it a few years ago. Haven't seen it lately. It was an awesome machine.....


----------



## guylaizure (May 2, 2015)

A shame it does not get driven on the road.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2015)

bench1holio said:


> Mmmmm.......WoodBarter staff car!


I like the way you think!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (May 2, 2015)

How could you own that and only put 7 miles on it in 8 years?????

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2015)

SENC said:


> How could you own that and only put 7 miles on it in 8 years?????


It's just an investment for the wealthy. To me it's a toy wanting the rubber roasted off the rims!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (May 2, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's just an investment for the wealthy. To me it's a toy wanting the rubber roasted off the rims!!!!


Yep, I think I'd put 7 miles worth of donuts on it on the way off the lot!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 2, 2015)

Yep paxton and I would sure burn a few tanks of gas cruising town picking up chicks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2015)

Elmer's car museum in fountain city Wisconsin has some great low mileage Mopars like a green Daytona and a super bird.


----------



## Final Strut (May 2, 2015)

Such a waste to not drive that beast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Such a waste to not drive that beast.



My thoughts exactly! My father has a 1979 Dodge Charger that has a fully bored-out engine. I borrowed it for my prom and burned through 2 tanks of gas in 2 days. It is a beast of a car!! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (May 2, 2015)

@Tclem you mean you would do that just to get a hair stick sale. What a card.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (May 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yep paxton and I would sure burn a few tanks of gas cruising town picking up chicks.



So *that's* what's going on out in that big new building - raising chickens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (May 4, 2015)

Very cool. Makes me think of a friend from high school who had a Superbird...short-lived, but as I recall, his father (he was living at home) eventually made him sell it to keep the lawyers and insurance people from taking a lien on his house.


----------

